#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

## jiguparmar

Hi ,

I am sharing some useful Excel base Program of Electrical Engineering.


*Cable Designing Program
*
    * Calculate Voltage drop of Cable.
    * Calculate  Size of Cable.
    * Calculate Current Capacity of Cable.
*
Conduit Size Selection Program*

    * Calculate Size of Conduit for LT Cable/CAT-5 Cable/Fiber Optical Cable.
*
Selection of  MCCB,ELCB  For Main /Branch Circuit.*

    * Calculate  Size and Type of Main MCCB/RCCB/ELCB for Continious and Non Continious Load
    * Calculate  Sensitivity of MCCB/RCCB/ELCB.
    * Calculate Size of  Cable.
    * Calculate Size and Type of Sub Circuit MCCB/MCB for Continious and Non Continious Load
    * Calculate Total Load .
    * Calculate Main and Branch Circuit Current.

*Selection of Fuses*
    * Calculate Size of Fuse for Electrical Circuit.
*
Size of Capacitor  For Power Factor Improvements*

    * Calculate Size of Capacitor for Power Factor Improvements.
    * Calculate Annual Saving by selection of  Capacitor.
    * Calculate Active and Reactive Power.

*Short Circuit Current Calculation at Various Point of Electrical Curcuits(Isc).*

    * Calculate Short Circuit Current  at Substation.
    * Calculate Short Circuit Current at Distribution point.
    * Calculate Short Circuit Current at Transformer.
    * Calculate Short Circuit Current at Main Panel.
    * Calculate Short Circuit Current at Sub Distribution Board.

*Circuit Breaker Tripping Settings.*

    * Calculate  Tripping Setting of Circuit Breaker.

*Motor Specifications*
    * Calculate Various Specification of Motor.

*Calculate  Home Electrical Load & Electrical Bill.*
    * Calculate Electrical Bill of Home
    * Calculate Size of MCCB/MCB for Domestic Load
    * Calculate Electrical Load of Home.

*Calculate Insulation Resistance Value and PI value*
    * Calculate minimum Insulation Resistance Value for Various Electrical Equipments.
    * Calculate IR Value of Electrical Equipments.
    * Graph of  IR Value
    * Calculate Polarization Index Value with Graph
    * Calculate Earth Resistivity.

*Calculate Electrical Load and Energy Consumption of Panel.*

    * Calculate Continuous and non Continuous Electrical Load of Panel.
    * Calculate total Energy Consumption(KWH) in Daily/Monthly of Panel.
    * Calculate Size of MCB of each branch circuit of Panel.
    * Calculate Voltage / Voltage Difference of Each Phase
    * Calculate Unbalanced Load in Neutral Wire.
    * Calculate Expected Temperature rise in Each Phase.
    * Calculate Load in Each Phase.
    * Calculate Starting/Full Load/Continuous/Non Continuous Load
    * Calculate Size/Type/Tripping setting of Main MCCB.
*
Calculate Size of Battery Bank and Inverter.*
    * Calculate Total Demand Load
    * Calculate Size of Battery Bank in Amp.Hr.
    * Select Type of Connection of Batteries in Battery Bank
    * Select Rating of Each Battery in Battery Bank
    * Calculate Size of Inverter

    * Calculate Size/Type/Tripping setting of Main MCCB.
*
Calculate Size of Solar Panel / Battery Bank / Inverter.*

    * Calculate Total Demand Load
    * Calculate Size of Solar Panel.
    * Select Type of Connection of Solar Panel.
    * Select Rating of Each Solar Panel.
    * Calculate Energy from Solar Panel as per Daily Sun lights.


    * Calculate Size Battery Bank.
    * Select Type of connection of Batteries in Battery Bank
    * Calculate size of Inverter

*Calculate No of Lighting Fittings and Lumen Output.*
    * Calculate Total Lumen Output for particular Area.
    * Calculate Total No of Lighting Lamps.
    * Calculate Total No of Lighting Fixtures.
    * Calculate No of Fittings along with the Length and Width of Room.

*Calculate Bus Bar Size and Voltage Drop.*
    * Calculate Voltage Drop for  Bus Bar.
    * Select Size of Bus Bar for particular Load.
    * Enter Your Sub Panel Details like Load,Line Length.
*
Design of Earthing Mat for Sub-Station:*

    * Program is design as per ANSI/IEEE 80-1986 Code.
    * Calculate Step Potential of Switch yard.
    * Calculate Touch Potential of Switch yard.
    * Calculate Total Length of Earthing Mat Conductor.
    * Calculate Size of Earthing Mat Conductor.
    * Calculate Total No of Earthing Rods.

*Calculate Touch Voltage and Ground Current.*
    * Calculate Resistance of Each Phase.
    * Calculate  Resistance of neutral/Ground.
    * Calculate Neutral Current and Load.
    * Calculate Touch Voltage for Metal part to Earth.
    * Calculate Body Resistance and Body Current.


Download Links: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
                          OR 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

----------


## mrtabieh

Thanks alot brother, I appreciate this

----------


## AmirElectric

Special Thanks.
These files are very useful.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

No Files available, Upload again pls.

----------


## sms149

can u pls upload the the files.
link is no longer active

----------


## jiguparmar

Links are alive. Your net speed may be low so may  get some problem from downloading link (from Ziddu.com)

----------


## iyan

Thanks a lots bro

----------


## allynbert

awesome....thanks for the excel bro..

----------


## DM2

The Website is a little Bit Disturbing.  Any attempt to download a file causes "Pop-Up's" and advertisements that seem to keep loading.  I have my concerns about site installing "Ad Ware"

I finally downloaded all of the files, changed the file names for consistency reasons and removed the passwords to make sure there wasn't anything that snuck into the file.  All seems to be good, however it might be best to zip all files and post them to another site that doesn't have all of the "Pop-Up's".

----------


## Kebian

hi Jiguparmar, i am new, young electrical engineer, i tried downloading your excel software but to no avail. pls help me get it. i need it 

regards,
kebian

----------


## mikelata

Those files sound like what i was looking for.

where are the download links? 
I do not seem to see them!

cheers

----------


## Manikandan.ic

hi Jiguparmar,
i tried downloading your excel software but to not avaiable. Can you send to me 

manikandan.ic@gmail.com

Regards

N Manikandan

----------


## vampiris

Click on the first link, then choose "Excel Tools" -> "Electrical Engineering" and download the excel programs by clicking on free download!



The links are working...See More: Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

----------


## ryankai

็Hi Sir,
I can not to download its, Can you please send me .
ch.pongsathon@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## anihita

the site hosts some free excel programs, but most of them are paid one. This site is not for sharing, infact it is for business in the name of sharing.

----------


## smehrabi

Those files sound like what i was looking for.

where are the download links?

----------


## orlyboy

link is working.
just click the link and it will be directed to other website and download the excel tools.

----------


## sanjeewaro

hi Jiguparmar,
i tried downloading your excel software but to not available. Can you send to me

sanjeewaro@yahoo.com

sanjeewa

----------


## raj151857

Calculate Touch Voltage and Ground Current is not available

----------


## Hisham abu aishah

thanks for your subject
i hope it will help me

----------


## hareshkhatri

Thanks a lot Jig.

----------


## modena

I can not download please send to me at  s*m*6*5*2*3 @ gmail.com.

Sorry for many asterisk. Please remove asterisk and that is my email.

I just prevent it form autobot to get my email to send spam mail to me.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## modena

I can not download please send to me at  s*m*6*5*2*3 @ gmail.com.

Sorry for many asterisk. Please remove asterisk and that is my email.

I just prevent it form autobot to get my email to send spam mail to me.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## deytonh

Muchas gracias por el aporte lo instalare haber como sale...

----------


## deytonh

como bajar el programa, me interesa

See More: Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

----------


## deytonh

well, how loader the program

----------


## karammkk

hi Jiguparmar,
i tried downloading your excel software but to not avaiable. Can you send to me
karammkk@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## syedarshad

Hi all,

can any one send me these files on syedarshad_02@yahoo.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## chatriyan79

How to download the excel. Can anybody help

----------


## arunsamyal

how should i download this excel please someone tell me

----------


## josefreitas

thanks for this good programms.

----------


## migas

tks brother

----------


## angki

dear all,

Excel base can download on link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you Jignesh Parmar

----------


## ogbuce2006

Thank you for the good work.

----------


## Janjua

> Special Thanks.
> These files are very useful.



Please mail me your download file at qamar.janjua@gmail.com

----------


## fstello59

The links are dead. 

could you please send a new link? 

Maybe directly to fstello59@gmail.com

I will be very grateful. The program seems very useful.

Regards

----------


## tbdl

Hello, is it possible to have the link for the program, I couldn't find it in your message. Thanks, regards, Thiery

See More: Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

----------


## Mechen

hi Jiguparmar,
i tried downloading your excel software but to not available. Can you send to me

mechen002991@gmail.com

----------


## rokan123

Hi all,

can any one send me these files on rokan123@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ayub

everyone who has pasted their emails have thanked in advance so my thanks in advance to them for re-uploading when they find a minute or two (all selfish people who just collect but don't share are exempted because you cannot take the spots of a leopard).

----------


## fstello59

Thank you in advance for the link. Sorry if I did not do before.

----------


## Ayub

I meant please reupload the excel files so that those of us who did not get access now can download them.

----------


## fstello59

I don't have the file(s). I couldn't find the download link.

----------


## lion67

Anyone is having working link to download these files

----------


## madengr

The links are no longer active. Can anyone share?

----------


## tayssier

The links are no longer active. Can anyone share?

----------


## madengr

Please also send me a copy

msuiluj01@gmail.com

----------

